# Public eavesdropping



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

_Woman:_ “Your dog doesn’t know it’s your birthday.” 

And she knows this how? Perhaps no one has told him yet. But He Will Know.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

The San Francisco Chronicle's "Public Eavesdropping" from Nov 14, 2022:
"It's not a mix, it's a pure doodle."


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Kukla the Tpoo said:


> The San Francisco Chronicle's "Public Eavesdropping" from Nov 14, 2022:
> "It's not a mix, it's a pure doodle."


Aaaaaarrrrrgggggggghhhhh! The dreadful word! It makes me crazy that people pay outrageous prices for mongrels!


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Heard yesterday: "Poodles always look like they got dressed up to come out."


----------

